# I Love Me Some Canadian Beaver



## Guest (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They look like CBC news readers who were appointed to the senate or the office of Governor General ...lol



laristotle said:


> View attachment 120289


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I still have my stuffed Beaver Lumber Beaver. 

Apparently it was the last one ever made too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I still have my stuffed Beaver Lumber Beaver.
> 
> Apparently it was the last one ever made too.


I was told the one I have is the last one ever made. ,,.nevermind I found a few on eBay that are supposedly the last ones ever made


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I still have my stuffed Beaver Lumber Beaver.


Was that from before Celine Dion took over the job ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

whew...I was expecting that pic of Margaret Trudeau


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Save a tree.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I still have my stuffed Beaver Lumber Beaver.
> 
> Apparently it was the last one ever made too.


like this guy? (not mine) I had totally forgot about Beaver Lumber until seeing this.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I had beaver fever last year....


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vokey design said:


> like this guy? (not mine) I had totally forgot about Beaver Lumber until seeing this.


No, mine's different. 

Mine sits a bit more upright, has white overalls, and no hat.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> I had beaver fever last year....


I've had Beaver Fever for years. The wives don't like it which is why I've had a few wives.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

its always been curious to me that we've chosen a smelly, pesky rodent that often creates damage, as one of our cultural symbols.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

Diablo said:


> its always been curious to me that we've chosen a smelly, pesky rodent that often creates damage, as one of our cultural symbols.


Because our country was founded on the fur trade, and beaver fur was valuable and plentiful back in the day.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> I've had Beaver Fever for years. The wives don't like it which is why I've had a few wives.


Yeah that's the good kind of Beaver Fever.....most of the time


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

Beaver tune plus info on beaver ass goo in food:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Diablo said:


> its always been curious to me that we've chosen a smelly, pesky rodent that often creates damage, as one of our cultural symbols.


I'll second that. Beavers stink. I can smell one a hundred feet away. They make one hell of a mess out of the bush/forests, and cause flooding where their should be no water. In the fall they go into hyper drive and cut down everything in sight. I've never forgiven them for leveling my favorite Saskatoon grove a few years back.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

Diablo said:


> its always been curious to me that we've chosen a smelly, pesky rodent that often creates damage, as one of our cultural symbols.


kinda describes our current gov'ts too.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Here in Ottawa, there is a road construction company called Beaver Construction. Their road barriers had the words "Beavers At Work" on them. Wanted to steal one and mount it on the wall over the marital bed, but the wife wasn't having it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluebayou said:


> Here in Ottawa, there is a road construction company called Beaver Construction. Their road barriers had the words "Beavers At Work" on them. Wanted to steal one and mount it on the wall over the marital bed, but the wife wasn't having it.


The wife isn't having it is after "Why is the bride smiling?".


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Measured a job on Beaver Island this week......


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


It's better than Muskrat but not as good as Squirrel. 'bout the same as eating Cougar.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I dunno. I wouldn't eat anything that stunk that bad. I have eaten bear though. It's almost as bad.

Before I eat anything, I give it the sniff test. From then it's either go or no go.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I know people who eat groundhog. I've shot many, but never ate it. 

My dad ate bear once when he was a kid and said it was pretty bad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> I know people who eat groundhog. I've shot many, but never ate it.
> 
> My dad ate bear once when he was a kid and said it was pretty bad.


Groundhogs have a butt gland that you have remove asap after the kill or it won't be good eating. So I have been told...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Groundhogs have a butt gland that you have remove asap after the kill or it won't be good eating. So I have been told...


I'm willing to trust your knowledge on this one. 

I still won't be eating any.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dog's not too bad, a lot better than horse. Depending how they are cleaned and cooked groundhog, porcupine and racoon are good but not as good as bear. The smell is no biggy. A hell of a lot better than raw fish and rice or sun dried fish.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Watched two beavers swim by yesterday morning, followed shortly after by another. Can't get a clear photo with the camera-phone. The lake front is busy at first light with beavers, herons, geese, red wing blackbirds, gulls, and blessedly few people.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to eat squirrel all the time. If it's prepped right, it is quite good.










I've eaten a few cougars in my time - but really, it was self-defense.


----------

